# Diagonal Steam Trap



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

THE DIAGONAL STEAM-TRAP
by
Crawford Howard 

Now they built a big ship down in Harland's
She was made for to sell to the Turks-
And they called on the Yard's chief designer
To design all the engines and works.

Now finally the engines was ready
And they screwed in the very last part
An' yer man says, "Let's see how she runs, lads!"
An' bejasus! the thing wouldn't start!

So they pushed and they worked an' they footered
An' the engineers' faces got red
The designer he stood lookin' stupid
An' scratchin' the back o' his head.
(Read)
http://monologues.co.uk/Seafaring/Diagonal_Steam-Trap.htm


----------

